
Archaeologists discover 'Gate to Hell' - i386
http://www.abc.net.au/pm/content/2013/s3729222.htm
======
davidjohnstone
"…destroyed by the early Christians in 6AD" — there's something wrong with
that statement.

Edit: according to [http://news.discovery.com/history/archaeology/gate-to-
hell-f...](http://news.discovery.com/history/archaeology/gate-to-hell-found-
in-turkey-130329.htm), it was in the 6th century AD.

~~~
Tenoke
It was in fact destroyed by the 6 year old Jesus.

~~~
pavlov
According to the _Infancy Gospel of Thomas_ [1], the 6-year old Jesus was
regularly breathing life into clay birds, making people blind and killing
other children by will, so it seems reasonable that he may have destroyed the
Gate of Hell as well.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infancy_Gospel_of_Thomas>

~~~
philwelch
The Infancy Gospel sounds like horrible Jesus fanfiction.

~~~
JonnieCache
Christianity has a lot of fanfiction, and large chunks of it have been merged
with the canonical scripture in the popular imagination. Ever noticed how the
devil doesn't actually feature in the bible anywhere? Yeah.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biblical_apocrypha>

~~~
cousin_it
> _Ever noticed how the devil doesn't actually feature in the bible anywhere?_

Sorry?
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devil_in_Christianity#Sources_o...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devil_in_Christianity#Sources_of_Christian_teaching)

~~~
JonnieCache
Oh there are lots of references to "satan," but what is he? God's opposite
number? A fallen angel? A non-fallen, benign angel? Man's own sinful nature?
Previously popular pagan entities? It's a long way from the modern theological
concept of the devil.

Since then we have post-rationalised all these vague biblical references into
one guy with horns and goats feet who hangs out in a lake of fire, but that is
a (comparatively) recent idea, as you will find if you examine your own wiki
link a little more closely. (BTW the lake of fire barely gets half a sentence
either. That's also very much something that came with the "expanded universe"
books. Actually they were paintings rather than books, but you can look that
up for yourself.)

You could also watch this superb recent BBC documentary on the subject:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1aa9q1RULg>

Wait until you hear about god's first attempt at woman, Eve's predecessor, who
went bad! There's a lot of fun stuff that modern christianity has chosen to
throw out.

------
MrJagil
I really wish articles like these would include photos, the referenced
writings or at least the coordinates.

~~~
nhebb
I know - I had to search for it. This piece includes a bit of video as well:

[http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/travel/news/archaeologists-...](http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/travel/news/archaeologists-
have-uncovered-plutos-gate-an-ancient-gateway-to-hell-in-
turkey/story-e6frezi0-1226611365115?sv=842fe879b7cd63798f245998c36557bf)

~~~
smosher
Not to mention commas.

------
morsch
Another amazing place in the running for the title Gate to Hell:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Door_to_Hell>

~~~
patrickk
This is what first came to mind for me as well.

Flickr pics: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/flydime/4671890953/>

------
JPKab
And to think I thought they had known where Oracle's headquarters were all
along.

~~~
stevvooe
That explains the dead birds all over RWC.

------
speeder
Anyone else here is wishing you had time to pack up some breathing gear and
cross the gate to see what is inside?

------
Toenex
Nothing new, there are loads of them all over the UK. For locations just see
here <http://www.entrances2hell.co.uk/>.

~~~
jeltz
The new thing is that this is the gate to hell which Strabo visited. And which
also is situated close to a Pluto temple.

------
orangethirty
Anyone have the coordinates to the site?

~~~
oozcitak
I don't have the coordinates of the excavation site but the ruins of the old
baths are located at: 37°55'29"N 29° 7'29"E

~~~
orangethirty
Awesome, thanks. Now, let the jokes begin. (:

------
microtherion
Did they follow a road paved with good intentions?

------
snake_plissken
Damn I was hoping for Doom III status.

